# Homemade Deer Drag



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea, i took an old treestand harness and then made rope to sinch around the deers neck. Throw the harness on and clip it to the rope and off you go. Works pretty well.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah i had to use my belt in Georgia a couple weeks ago nd my hand was killingme after about 100 yards thrugh pine rows ha to come up with something a little easier.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

That looks awesome!

You sewed the pieces of rope to each other? 

happy hunting, dv


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

No actually wrapped electrical tape very tightly on the rope because i didn't have shrinkwrap. I tried dragging some very heahy stuff around with no signs of the rope pulling loose, much heavier than any deer i would ever drag. Will make some more when i get some 1" shrinkwrap.


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Nice*

I use basically the same thing. I use the PVC without the caps. I then just tie the rope into a big loop. You put it on the deer the same way. I'm going to make one with two pieces of PVC next so if a friend is around, maybe I'll have a hand draggin'.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

I hear that the more hands the better !!!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Great ideal I'm going to make me one. How long did you make the rope?


patterstdeer said:


> I made up a bunch of these and gave to hunting buddies. They are a great way to get a deer out of the woods, put loop around neck and bring them on out. handle is 1" pvc with caps on the ends, heavy duty 1/2" camo rope. Stick the handle through small loop to make neck loop.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

After i got the handle done i added about another 6' then put the little loop on there.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

pyroman_27 said:


> I'm going to make one with two pieces of PVC next so if a friend is around, maybe I'll have a hand draggin'.


While dragging out a friend's deer with my drag rope this year he actually suggested I make him one so we could drag better together. Mine isn't as nice as patterstdeer, though.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey that's a modified Glenn's deer handle. Wouldn't drag out a doe without it!


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

That's kind of what mine looks like, but instead of PVC I used an old piece of rubber garden hose for the handle. Works great!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thank you Sir


patterstdeer said:


> After i got the handle done i added about another 6' then put the little loop on there.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

skinny10 said:


> Hey that's a modified Glenn's deer handle. Wouldn't drag out a doe without it!


Exactly, I was wondering if anyone here has actually seen the product called " Glenn's Deer Handle" ?


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

I had one for a couple years but acidently left it in a travel trailer when i sold it. I guess your talking about the one with the ski rope handle and the black nylon rope. It worked grat but the cheapest i could find one was about $25.00 and i could make these for a fraction of that. Bought 5' of pipe for $1.89 bought 10 caps for $3.00 and 40' of rope for $22.00 and 10 rolls of electrical tape for $10.00 and was able to make 5 of these.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Deer Drag*

wouldn't you know it stopped at K Mart today and they had two Glenns Handles for $14.00 each !!:darkbeer:


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

patterstdeer said:


> wouldn't you know it stopped at K Mart today and they had two Glenns Handles for $14.00 each !!:darkbeer:


This may is one of the best pieces of equipment you can have ( Glenns Deer Handle ). Mine has paid for itself 50 times over. It makes dragging soooo much easier. If you have 2 you and a buddy can make dragging a piece of cake.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree the Glenns handle is a great one had one three years ago and forgot it in a travel trailer when i sold it


----------



## dmallen79 (Dec 13, 2010)

instead of taping the nylon braided line together, you can actually untwist the end of the rope and the point where you want the loop to end and intertwine them together. then pull it tight and i promise you it wont come out, almost like it is supposed to be together. then i just use electrical tape to clean it up alittle.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

If your rope has a hollow core,feed the end(burn threads together) into the core about 15" to make a loop.It does not pull out and it looks neat.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

patterstdeer said:


> wouldn't you know it stopped at K Mart today and they had two Glenns Handles for $14.00 each !!:darkbeer:


I like your DIY better. Deciding how I'm going to make (remake) mine...

happy hunting, dv


----------



## rojexfed (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I hope it might work well with snow ledges, though the rope seems to be quite strong it would be a nice tool for hunting in snow


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a great idea.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

dustyvarmint said:


> I like your DIY better. Deciding how I'm going to make (remake) mine...
> 
> happy hunting, dv


We have a version of this...... Make the ropes a little longer and put heat to the PVC and bend it so it can fit on your shoulder. The bend helps keep the handle in place on your shoulder. Dont bend it to much. 

One rope should be about three feet longer then the other so that when a buddy helps drag you can walk single file.....that way you can walk between close trees. One guy puts it on his right shoulder and the other puts it on his left shoulder.

Instead of tape just tie 4 or 5 knots in the rope. Leave enough room between the handle and the knot so you fit your shoulder in it. One drag is 4 feet long and the other is 7 feet. The added length stops the person in the back from kicking the front mans feet. 

We have talked about adding pipe insulation to the handle to make them softer on your shoulder.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Pulled a 200 lb buck about 100 yds thru some nasty stuff worked great


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

1" dowel stock. 1/4" rope. Works great.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

madarchery said:


> View attachment 964908
> 
> 1" dowel stock. 1/4" rope. Works great.


Yet another awesome design! Great thread.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

DV.

I know you have the ability

These were a quick last minute project.

But my real design used 2 different dowels. 3/4" and 1 1/2" Larger sleeved inside to accept the 3/4" You can then transform the pull from a 1 pc to a 2 pc when help arrives.

But I found these to work so well I lost interest in over complicating my life. I just make sure I have a friend to help


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a great idea.

Jake


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

madarchery said:


> DV.
> 
> I know you have the ability
> 
> ...


I didn't even see that was you Mad Archery!

happy hunting (and dragging), dv


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

how long is the rope on a glens deer drag set up? from handle to the end of the loop?


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

As you can see with Glenn's Deer Handle the actual handle has a foam material wrapped around the dowel piece. . . . an absolute must if you are hunting in cold weather areas. The slippery PVC pipe with not work as well with wet, cold, snowy, or icy conditions. Take the time to wrap something that grips around the handle. Just my two centers worth. I've used GDH's for years. Wouldn't go in the woods without one.


----------

